# Thermometers-Suretemp plus



## المسلم84 (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة (Service Manual) لمقياس الحرارة الالكتروني من شركة Welch Alleny
وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع.
وشكرااا

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..*


----------



## glucose (26 أبريل 2008)

جاري التحميل
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## منار يازجي (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2008)

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله الف خير .

نطمح المزيد .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور ما قصرت


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هالمعلومات


----------



## ابوريماس1989 (23 يناير 2009)

thank you man
god bless your life


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور اخي الفاضل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alwrod (15 مارس 2009)

_:85::81:شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم انا طالب صيانة اجهزة طبية وهذه المعلومات قيمة جداً الله يبارك فيك اخي المتفضل _


----------



## velvet rose (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور بس بدنا شي أبضاي يترجملنا ياهن


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

أبوعبدالله المصري


----------



## seyamco (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا يا أخى على المجهود


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وما قصرت ننتظر المزيد


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووور اخي الفاضل 
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ريك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## وحيد عبدالرحمن (21 مارس 2011)

تسلم والله يعطيك العافية 

مشكور على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع 

^___^


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك وذاد فضلك و أكرمك الله بالصحة والعافية


----------



## المهندس عبووود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

thnx...............


----------

